# component video cable as audio interconnects



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Since I am now using HDMI for my video connections , I have quite a lot of left over good quality individual Component Video Cables . Can I use these as Audio interconnects between components ? Tks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They work fine as audio cables.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

They're probably better shielded than most audio cabels. In my experience, video cabels can be substituted for audio cabels, but not necessarily the other way around.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

koyaan said:


> They're probably better shielded than most audio cabels. In my experience, video cabels can be substituted for audio cabels, but not necessarily the other way around.


I agree because we cant be sure audio cables have an impedance of 75 ohms . I think the component video cables should also be good for digital coax cables.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

By audio cables, do you mean it could used used as an RCA cable from (for example) your AVR pre-out to an outboard amplifier?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

koyaan said:


> They're probably better shielded than most audio cabels. In my experience, video cabels can be substituted for audio cabels, but not necessarily the other way around.


It would be rare that an audio cable would not work to pass video.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> By audio cables, do you mean it could used used as an RCA cable from (for example) your AVR pre-out to an outboard amplifier?


Yes. The component video cable should work in any application where an RCA cable is called for.

I woud think using audio cables for video would increase the chances of picking up noise. But then I'm no expert.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> By audio cables, do you mean it could used used as an RCA cable from (for example) your AVR pre-out to an outboard amplifier?


Exactly. RCA Interconnects for analog Audio .


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

What about the AES/EBU cables at 110 ohm. When are these used ? Are there any home Audio/Video equipment that is specifically designed for 110 ohm interconnects?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There are professional and manufacturing specifications that apply to the construction of 75-ohm cable, including (but not limited to) the gauge of the center conductor and a dielectric center-conductor insulator. 

Audio cables do not have as rigid a manufacturing standard and are typically 50-ohm cables (at least those of the coax variety and not something like twisted two-pair balanced mic cable). So while a non-75-ohm audio cable will pass a video signal, it could come with some signal degredation. That said, you might not actually see a visual difference on anything but test patterns.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

It seems to me after some searching , there is almost no real standard for audio cable impedance. Cables from 50 ohms to 88 ohm have been used. However for video the default impedance is 75 ohm . So I guess for audio interconnect cable it really does not make much difference especially for short runs .


----------



## electronbee (Nov 16, 2007)

Using video cable for audio purposes, short or long runs, it does not matter. Or at least, I have not seen it matter. At one job that I had, in order to make things easier when it came to ordering, I just used RG-6 for everything. It has an 18 AWG center conductor, it was plenum rated RG-6, and it had quad-shielding.

I also used this in my dad's car when I installed a new head unit and separate 5 channel amp.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> So while a non-75-ohm audio cable will pass a video signal, it could come with some signal degredation. That said, you might not actually see a visual difference on anything but test patterns.


I tested this yesterday when I added a second BD player to play only BDs and needing a longer cable I just hooked it up with a video/stereo [3 conductor] cable. This gave me two toned horizontal scan bars changing in width depending on whether 480i or 1080i was chosen. 

OK, so took three of these cables and just used the yellow video of each tagged RGB and while there was considerable improvement, the scan 'lines' were still visible at a 1.5x screen width on a pro calibrated Toshiba 65HX81 RPTV, so apparently even the cheap video cables aren't necessarily up to spec.

So, on a semi-related note, what does one look for in choosing component cables? The one included with the Elite BDP-23FD seems to work fine, but I have nothing of proven superior performance to compare it to or have a clue how to find something comparable [or better] short of probably wasting my $$$ on a brand name or fancy looks.

TIA

GM


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Agreed, as long as it is 70 Ohm cable you should be good. These are coaxial digital cables, subwoofer cable etc. It should work fine.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, guess I had a 'senior moment' it's been so long since I messed with cable selection. I've got probably 500 ft of RG6/U out in the shed, which is plenty big enough for any length runs I might need and still got the tools, so all I need are some RCA connectors to DIY some of sufficient performance to use/compare with.

Thanks for the quick 'jump start'!

GM


----------

